# Canadian Horse



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been riding quarter horses forever and...well...I want to try something new. I have been looking into different breeds and really like the Canadian. 


Does anyone know of a good breeder? I am looking for a gelding. At least four years old. 

And while your at it if you know anything worth mentioning about the breed that would be helpful too. 

I'm trying to find someone who has one so I could go for a "test" ride because I am looking into other breeds and I'm sure it's going to be much different from TBs or quarter horses...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I have been riding quarter horses forever and...well...I want to try something new. I have been looking into different breeds and really like the Canadian.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good breeder? I am looking for a gelding. At least four years old.
> ...


I do know of an excellent one. The breeder who bred my guy, I'm sure you've seen pics of him all over this site.

Where are you located?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have. Your guy was one of the reasons that made me look into the breed.
I live in southwestern montana.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I have been riding quarter horses forever and...well...I want to try something new. I have been looking into different breeds and really like the Canadian.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good breeder? I am looking for a gelding. At least four years old.
> ...


If you look at my website in my signature, you will read the main info about the breed as well as pics of my Canadian Horse. We have a couple Canadian Horse owners on this site as well. Feel free to pm me


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright, thanks! I will go look at your page =) I thought you may be the only one here!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I have. Your guy was one of the reasons that made me look into the breed.
> I live in southwestern montana.


I'm glad we could have that effect on you, I think they are the best breed of horse out there. Are you willing to travel? we have a good dozen breeders up here in Alberta. Here is a good link to find all of them. Good luck 

Let me know if I can help you in any way 

Canadian Horse Breeders Group - Rocky Mountain District

Under breeders group you will find all the breeders.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Alright, thanks! I will go look at your page =) I thought you may be the only one here!


Not at all, I got my Canadian from JHickie who is on this site. Here is her site.
Cache Canadians


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you! I am very willing to travel for the right horse. So far I can't find anything I don't like about them but like I said i have never ridden one before


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

To ride, the feel of one is not really any different than any other breed it's their temper that makes the difference


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

O__O Wow. That really is impressive...
They seem pretty versatile which I really like. I also like how they seem pretty level headed. 
Maybe it's because I am so used to quarter horses but is there any thing I should look out for similar to HYPP or other genetic issues with this breed? I couldn't seem to find anything but I know when I was looking into clydes I found that they need a specific diet. Anything like that?


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

I really wish they had a breeder or just any Canadians for sale in Texas...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Me too. I'm pretty sure Texas is closer than Alberta lol


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

The biggest thing about diet and the Canadian in general is don't feed them too much. They are, in general, an extremely easy keeper. They gain weight watching others eat! Since the grass quit growing here I have been feeding my stallion about a square bale flake a day and he is putting on a pretty good belly already! Given it is very nice quality hay and he is not working much as of late.
I don't find them all that different to ride, just very different to train. They learn very quickly. 
I have a 2005 black gelding that will be coming up for sale soon. LDR Ghost Razz. I have been putting a few rides on him under both english and western saddles. He has also been out in the mountains under a pack saddle. He is currently 15.3 HH and is not done yet. He is out of the same mare as Kellys gelding Cobalt, but a differnt stallion.
He was supposed to be my Dads new horse, but he is just getting too tall for Dad. He needs something more along the 14.3 -15 HH size. lol. 
I am located in Rimbey, Alberta. It's close to Red Deer. If you'd like to come up and go for a ride, let me know. We have access to an indoor arena, so weather and time of day are not a factor when going for a ride. 
I am hoping to be taking a few pictures of him this week under saddle in the arena.


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

Where are you in Montana? Alberta is right above you. Texas is a long ways south of you! 
I drove to Texas once with a girlfriend. It took us 37 hours of driving. I've been down to northern Montana a few times and it took just 8 hours!


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

37 hours?! Wow, that is long. Hah, if I could convince my hub to drive that far I would consider your boy, but alas, I can't get a horse for another year anyway (have to finish my bs). You don't happen to know of any TX breeders or ranches that have them, do you?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I live in Butte. I just googled it and I'm about 8 hours from you....So you were right. Nevermind lol. 

If you get some pictures or video up could you post them here or link me to it? How much are you asking for him? I'd like to get a look at him before I come up there =P 


I think I saw a thread about their registries but I will ask here just in case too. Do you have to do any sort of inspection with them or anything? Like I said, I've only ever really owned AQHA


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I live in Butte. I just googled it and I'm about 8 hours from you....So you were right. Nevermind lol.
> 
> If you get some pictures or video up could you post them here or link me to it? How much are you asking for him? I'd like to get a look at him before I come up there =P
> 
> ...


You are making an excellent choice, make sure you follow Julie closely. She is expected some babies in the spring


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

To register a Canadian you first have to send in the registrarion application with the breeding certificate from the stallion owner. Then the foal needs to be DNA tested to prove parentage. They also must be microchipped in the neck for permantent identification. They used to tatoo and brand, but now they are all chipped.
There are no inspection processes, but I think that would be a good idea, as the breed is becoming more popular and it would be nice to see them stay as they are.
Razz will be listed for $8000. CAN He has no bad habits, has accepted everything he has been subjected to, and could start a showing career this spring in English classes for sure. He can run barrels nicely right now as he has nice tight turns when asked, but a western pleasure class horse, he is not right now. His movement is too large and fast for that. He has huge extentions in walk and trot. His canter is nice and smooth. He's not sure about going really fast under saddle yet, but it would come if someone wanted to pursue a disipline that required speed.
I will see if I can have someone come down to the indoor with me to try for some decent pictures of him.


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

That's right Kelly, 
6 registered babies from Pheonix and 2 part breds. I am also expecting my second human baby late next summer. It will prove to be a very busy year!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He sounds great. I am not looking for a WP horse. I really would like to do some English and trail classes. Eventually I'd like to jump. 
He is a wee bit out of my price range ($5000 USD) but I think if he is the right horse I could make it happen. Is this horse registered/micro chipped already or would I need to do that if I purchased him? 
How hard would it be to get him to the states since technically wouldn't he be imported?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JHickie said:


> That's right Kelly,
> 6 registered babies from Pheonix and 2 part breds. I am also expecting my second human baby late next summer. It will prove to be a very busy year!


Congratulations Julie  you are going to be one busy lady on all aspects of the spectrum. I might just have to come out and play with your babies then


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

Razz is registered so he has been DNA'd and has his microchip implant. When you purchase a registered Canadian the registration transfer is done by the seller. There is no cost to you the buyer as far as ownership transfer. This keeps the ownership of horses up to date. Buyers don't get their papers until the seller has them transfered. And buyers want their papers usually. I know when I had QH's I had bought a gelding and never did transfer his papers to my name. It was just a cost. It did not really need to be done, unless I decided to sell him. I'm sure there alot of breeds of horse that don't have up to date records as far as ownership.
He would be coming to the US as an import yes. I know there is not much to it though. I have a couple girlfriends that have both brought horses up from the US and sold them to the US. I can find out what all needs to happen to make things go smooth.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes kelly,
I will be very busy and TIRED! I know you want to come out and check out the babies. I'll for sure be letting you know when they start showing up. The first one is due on May 1st.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Well glad to see you want to try a canadian.
I myself have ridden a varirty of breeds. But I liked the Canadian because of the versatalitiy. Also don't let any one say they cannot do high level dressage that is a lie. My guy does it.
They are a good hardy breed willing to please.

also they have no diet problems I know of to date. But I knwo they don't need to much feed. They are pretty easy keepers.

Hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LDblackhorse said:


> Well glad to see you want to try a canadian.
> I myself have ridden a varirty of breeds. But I liked the Canadian because of the versatalitiy. Also don't let any one say they cannot do high level dressage that is a lie. My guy does it.
> They are a good hardy breed willing to please.
> 
> ...


True indeed. I'm on another forum where a lady shows her Canadians one of which is actually for sale for ++ money because he does the FEIs. If you look him up he's just been listed for sale.


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

I owned a Canadian Horse briefly and he was the meanest thing I've ever ridden. He was powerful and when he took off like a runaway freight train with my trainer (a very good rider), I showed that guy the truck back home.

I think they're a pretty horse and very versatile. And from what I have read, they usually have a nice temperament. I must have just found a bad apple.


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

Was this a cheval Canadien or a Canadian Warmblood by chance? Do you remember what the reg'd name was? There are not alot of Canadians (cheval Canadiens) in the USA. Just interested to know if we are talking about the same breed.


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

I have now listed Razz for sale on my website. There are pics there now. We did a video as well, but I'm waiting for my girlfriend to put it on YouTube while she's at work in town as we are on dial up out here. It would just be painfully slow to do it here. I'll let you know when the video is up.
The pictures are not the best as it is winter and he does have a full winter coat now. It was dark in the arena. I tried to lighten the pictures best I could without wrecking the color too much.


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

I put him in my barn on this site now as well since I have a couple pics of him. The direct link to him is LDR Ghost Razz the Canadian


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is stunning Julie. He really looks a lot like Cobalt conformation wise. Stunning boy.


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

Cobalt and Razz are half brothers. They have the same dam.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JHickie said:


> Cobalt and Razz are half brothers. They have the same dam.


There you go, that would explain why. Gives me hope with my beasty:lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a perfect example of the type of character and personality you will be dealing with when working with a Canadian Horse :lol:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

You know after seeing Cobalt around the site, I've grown a sudden interest in black Canadian Horses. :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good I'm glad! You wont be the first one to say that. I present him all the time as he is, himself. I'll never be able to go to another breed again.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I keep finding new things I hadn't realized when I took the video. Around the 0:35 sec mark when he looks down, I just noticed he was looking at the chain that as hanging not the tarp :lol: he is so freaking cute! it's just so funny!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*for sale*

Found this cute mare for sale if anyone happens to be looking for a horse. From wht I got from the add this mare came from a PMU ranch and is not a full bred. Very pretty tho but was told she is quite green.

Canadian Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), Calgary

If anyone is looking tho, she seems quite pricey to me for what she is. Depending on what you want, it might be worth looking at an actual registered horse.


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

There is now a video of Razz being ridden at


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been looking at them too. I've even thought about begging my mom to try one out, there is a place that says they have several for sale pretty close by to me...
Cheval Canadiens - Canadian for Sale in Frederick, Maryland MD


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Supermane said:


> I've been looking at them too. I've even thought about begging my mom to try one out, there is a place that says they have several for sale pretty close by to me...
> Cheval Canadiens - Canadian for Sale in Frederick, Maryland MD


Go for it. You won't regret it.


----------



## ChevalCanadien (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi -- I just purchased my Canadian from a breeder in Quebec (I'm in Ottawa) but have been around the breed for some time. I haven't heard of any genetic issues in particular. I looked at a number of them before I put in the offer on my mare -- the first one I looked at bit me.  Not mean -- just no manners and or respect. I think the breed standard describes the ideal temperament to a 't'!

Lisa


----------



## ChevalCanadien (Jan 18, 2009)

Did you get your Canadian?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope she did.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*New Video*

The new website, with more info still coming up on the website: 
Cache Dawn Taxes


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

It's odd to hear people talking about Canadian Iron horses as rare or expensive, they're all over the place where I live. I once rode a beautiful gelding whose owner rode him from Aylmer Quebec, to the tip of the Gaspe and halfway back (that’s about 1,500 kilometers/1000 miles)

My horse currently lives on a Canadian breeding farm, the Canadians he breeds are very traditional in all aspects they have thick bodies, and are short and stocky with extremely thick wiry manes and tails. They have bright eyes and very short dense coats. They generally come in two colours, black or chestnut and vary in height from 14 to 17 hands. They are very inquisitive, playful, and easy to handle and train even the stallions have a calm disposition.

This is the younger stallion where Caleb lives
http://www.fabie.ca/Etalons/Lucifer/lucifer2008a.jpg


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

masatisan said:


> It's odd to hear people talking about Canadian Iron horses as rare or expensive, they're all over the place where I live. I once rode a beautiful gelding whose owner rode him from Aylmer Quebec, to the tip of the Gaspe and halfway back (that’s about 1,500 kilometers/1000 miles)
> 
> My horse currently lives on a Canadian breeding farm, the Canadians he breeds are very traditional in all aspects they have thick bodies, and are short and stocky with extremely thick wiry manes and tails. They have bright eyes and very short dense coats. They generally come in two colours, black or chestnut and vary in height from 14 to 17 hands. They are very inquisitive, playful, and easy to handle and train even the stallions have a calm disposition.
> 
> ...


You are VERY lucky. Quebec is probably the area the most populated with Canadians, it's where the breed originates from. I wish it was like that in Alberta. Other than in special shows or places like Spruce Meadows of the Calgary Stampede on demos, you will rarely see one anywhere.

You are very fortunate. That stallion is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you for sharing that photo :shock:


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

You're welcome, I could say the same thing about mustangs as you can about Canadian Iron Horses, they are extremely rare East of Manitoba, though there is someone who has a mustang ranch somewhere in this reigon (Ottawa valley) 

I am lucky, I live right in the area where the breed was developed, I can look through a local equestrian paper and see page after page of ads for Canadian breeders. 
They are an amazing breed and they deserve wider recognition, although, the older stallion at Fabie was at one point sent to Europe to breed.


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

I owned a Canadian briefly. Sadly, he was the rankest, nastiest horse I've ever ridden. I'm not sure it was the breed as much as his former life.
I think they are lovely and very versatile horses.
Good luck!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear you went thru that with your last horse. Did you not try him out before buying him?? There will always be the odd horse out of any breed. Not sure what that poor horse has been thru but it definitely does not sound like a typical behavior for a Canadian Horse but glad you were able to get out of that situation and settle with what you must be a lot happier with.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

They are so beautiful!  They seem like such great horses! Your Cobalt is a masterpiece! You must be proud.

I dont think they sell or breed them in Austalia though. Shame...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm still looking around and weighing my options. I've realized that it's probably a better idea to wait until I am done with school to take on any projects so right now I am trying to test ride different breeds. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any near me  I'm definitely planning to put it into my schedule when I go to Canada though..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I'm still looking around and weighing my options. I've realized that it's probably a better idea to wait until I am done with school to take on any projects so right now I am trying to test ride different breeds. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any near me  I'm definitely planning to put it into my schedule when I go to Canada though..


You would be surprised. Even here they are difficult to find. If you go to Quebec where the breed really started off, they are every where. If you do some research on the web, there is a good possibility you will find some.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SallyJane said:


> They are so beautiful!  They seem like such great horses! Your Cobalt is a masterpiece! You must be proud.
> 
> I dont think they sell or breed them in Austalia though. Shame...


Thank you and thank you  I really lucked out with that silly horse. I was fortunate to get him at a young age and we grew together. There is honestly nothing this horse won't do for me and he's got a heart of gold. He's been the biggest blessing in my life and I get a good reminder of that every day I see him.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

CDT, this doesnt exactly pertain to Canadians specifically, but I am torn in my horse search so you may have some imput. Having raised a foal, do you think it would be better to start from scratch and raise it or buy something that already has it's training done,etc. Is the bond you get from having a horse as a foal that much differant from getting a horse later on?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> CDT, this doesnt exactly pertain to Canadians specifically, but I am torn in my horse search so you may have some imput. Having raised a foal, do you think it would be better to start from scratch and raise it or buy something that already has it's training done,etc. Is the bond you get from having a horse as a foal that much differant from getting a horse later on?


The first 4 horses I owned were all above the age of 7. They were all fantastic horses. The last 2 I bought were young, the first one was 11 months and Cobalt was 8 months old. 
If you have the experience to work with a youngster and you have the experience to work thru various problems that may arise, then I would recommend anyone to get a foal. With Cobalt (as well as the other horse) he grew to know me as mom. I know him inside out and he knows what I expect of him. We also have a bond that is like no other. It's never the same bond you can ever get with an older horse.Because I know him so well, I know exactly what he's been thru and I know when he is legitimately afraid, when he is nervous, I also know how far I can push him and he knows I would never ask anything to would endanger him.

By raising your own baby, everything they know is because you taught them but the same thing goes with handling, every bad habit he does or bad behavior or other negative thing he does will be because of your lack of proper training, handling etc. YOU raised him so its because of YOU he will have gaps in training. It can be very difficult if you don't have the experience to deal with training issues that may arise, and they will! (you see it all over the forum allll the time!)horses are young and go thru stages and they will test you! also every horse is different so not the same horse will have the same issues, be prepared!

I have my share of stories of things I had to deal with when raising Cobalt.

Raising a baby is not really any more work than having a full grown horse ONLY IF you know how to deal with the raising of a very young horse AND the various problems that come along with it.

Would I do it again? do I have any regrets? I would never buy a full grown horse again, never. I know for a fact that the bond I have with this silly horse is something I've earned by working with him. It's something you can't get any other way. I have zero regrets, even thru the first few months we spent together learning about each other.

If you think you have the experience to handle a youngster, do it. You won't regret it but if on the other hand you have any doubts that you might not have the experience neccessary, then don't do it. Start off with an older who can teach YOU the ropes. You can always get a baby in a few years time when you've learned the tricks 

Hope that helped.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have worked with babies before, but never my own so the whole idea is very scary to me. I know regardless, I would work with a trainer even if I thought I was the greatest colt starter in the world...mostly because I need an extra set of eyes =P. 
You make it sound pretty fantastic though. You make a good point though, I want to start riding English so I should probably get an old schoolmaster if that's what I want to focus on and save the babies for Western riding until I know what I'm doing. 

Thanks


----------

